# Stages of a photographer



## karen.tao (Oct 21, 2013)

I found this graph a little while ago and I was surprised about how well I could relate to it. I want to know how all of you progressed and if you followed these stages. ;D ;D


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 21, 2013)

Bahaha, it's true


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 21, 2013)

I am still working on getting throught the "dammit, I suck" curve. :'(


----------



## duydaniel (Oct 21, 2013)

This graph will be different when you found canonrummors


----------



## Eldar (Oct 21, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> This graph will be different when you found canonrummors


He he, agree! The ups and (especially) the downs come at a much higher frequency


----------



## distant.star (Oct 21, 2013)

.
Perhaps some clever (and old) person will develop one of these for folks who started 40-50+ years ago in the recesses of the pre-digital world.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 21, 2013)

I can really relate to this and instantly saved this to my hard drive for future reference 

But damn it I must be really close to death


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 21, 2013)

I resemble that! The only line I'd add is one that reflects the "this looks great on the LCD but sucks on the computer" curve. I think that would remain pretty flat.

:


----------



## surapon (Oct 21, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I am still working on getting throught the "dammit, I suck" curve. :'(



Ha, Ha, Ha-------- + 100 for me too,
BUT, Must move that curve "dammit, I suck", to the end of right side= I am close to the " DEATH " , at the end of the line.
Surapon


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 21, 2013)

I'd probably add a few things. used flash... speed using flash... used off camera/ bounced flash.


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 21, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> This graph will be different when you found canonrummors


So true....


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 21, 2013)

What is */p/* just before "the dammit I suck" part?


----------



## trof2 (Oct 21, 2013)

uh... what's wrong with my cat pictures?!


----------



## rlaverty (Oct 21, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> What is */p/* just before "the dammit I suck" part?



I would guess perspective.....


----------



## Lawliet (Oct 21, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> What is */p/* just before "the dammit I suck" part?


The photography channel at 4chan. Substitute anything from instagram, flickr, 500px to 1x or whatever floats your boat.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 21, 2013)

Lawliet said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > What is */p/* just before "the dammit I suck" part?
> ...


Thanks - I was confused...


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 21, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Perhaps some clever (and old) person will develop one of these for folks who started 40-50+ years ago in the recesses of the pre-digital world.


And pre-auto . Some of it I can relate to, other bits I can't, especially the phone bit, I had a hate/hate relationship with mobiles for a long time and only really found a use for the camera on my current one for work a few weeks ago.


----------

